# B-26 Bombers in Korea



## MIflyer (Jun 30, 2020)

From the USAF Museum newsletter Fall 2010

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fahrens (Jul 2, 2020)

Neat information - thanks for sharing


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------

